# Algae Eater for small Shelly Tank



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

Hi

I have a small 30 litre tank with 3 Multi shell dwellers....the algae is getting out of control and I was wondering if you could please recommend an algae eater suitable for this small tank?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

A bristlenose pleco may work. Just be aware that the Shellies may not be amused at first. Mine weren't!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I use a single nerite snail in a tank about that size. You could add a few to get things under control in a hurry, then move a couple of them to another tank.


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

I recenty purchased 4 Albino BN Plec's each at less than 1.5". I put 2 in the 55G and 2 in the 29G and I'm amazed how much they have done. I have 2 more tanks waiting to be set up and i"ll put them in there once it is needed.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

I was looking into an algae eater as well! I'll follow this thread.

I think a Nerite Snail would work out pretty well, because they like higher pH. And the hardness should do their shell good, right?


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

I guess I should have said that the 29G that I put the Albino BN Plec's in has 3 pairs of Brevis and there are 2 sets of fry swimming around in there too.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

Yeah I was thinkng along the lines of a snail as it would have less impact on the bioload but was not sure that they would go well in an African tank.

I'm surprise people would put a bristlenose in an african tank.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Hubbynz said:


> I'm surprise people would put a bristlenose in an african tank.


It's touch and go, but I think a lot of us are doing okay with them. I have two in my 90g, and two in the 75g. I find the nonalbino BNPs do better with my Mbuna because they're not as noticeable. I've definitely heard of the BNP coming out on the worse side for living with African Cichlids, though. If you are fine with snails, then they are probably the better option. I always forget snails because they give me the creeps.


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

I just added a BN pleco to my 55 gal Tang tank. Most of my fish ignore him. However, my female leleupi is suspicious, and whenever she sees him, she zooms over to him for a closer look. So far, that's all it has been. The pleco is quite small, though, and HE is not amused by her attentions!


----------



## The-LIONS-Share (Aug 22, 2012)

Read this post a few days ago before i signed up.

If you have not gotten anything as yet then as much as pleco's like to **** a lot it is better then scraping off little white nerite eggs every so often. The eggs never hatch but they are a pain to remove whenever they laid them on my rocks or driftwood i had to leave the piece out for a few days to dry then had to scrape with a knife. I got rid of nerites over a year ago and i still find old eggs on little crevices from stuff in my tank.

I had bn plecos first and got rid of them fast but have been thinking of picking a few up again. i acquired blue/green algae that grows on my extremely fine white sand and it is a pain to get rid of lol

Good luck but either way i would go with plecos


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Maybe the better question might be is why is the tank growing so much algae? Excess nutrients, excess light?


----------

